# Sauce making problems GRRRR!



## raymo76 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok so I'm absolutely irritated at this, this is the 2n time I've attempted to make sauce. The first one was a Carolina Vinegar sauce, that was supposed to make about a cup and a half, when I finished, it was maybe half of that or less and had a really strong vinegar taste.

No right now I attempted to make a honey-bbq sauce which was supposed to make 1 quart of sauce. I added my cornstarch per the directions and it never quite thickened. Well it reduced to about a cup and a half and does not taste good. It's based on 3 cups of orange juice and 1 cup of lime juice. It taste's very concentrated reminding me of the vinegar flavored sauce.

What am I doing wrong? I hate completely failing at something and this is bugging me immensely!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2011)

Raymo, I can fix these for you but you have to post the Entire Recipe...Ingredients and at least the amount of time they need to simmer...JJ


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok gimme a sec I don't type that fast. if you have Paul Kirk's Championship BBQ its on pg 145


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't but take your time...JJ


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 19, 2011)

1/4 cup olive oil

4 cloves garlic, pressed

1/4 cup minced shallots

3 cups orange juice

1 cup lime juice

1/4 cup clover honey

2 tablespoons peeled & minced ginger

1 tablespoon minced orange zest

1 tablespoon minced lime zest

1 teaspoon fine sea salt

2 tablespoons cornstarch

3 tablespoons cold water

2 - 3 teaspoons hot chile oil, to taste

1. Heat the olive oil in medium saucepan ( i used 3 qt) over medium heat, add the garlic and shallots, and cook, stirring, for 1 - 3 minutes. Add the orange & lime juice, honey, ginger, orange & lime zests, and salt, stirring to combine and bring to a light boil.

2. In a small bowl, blend cornstarch & water with a whisk. Whisk  the cornstarch mixture into the hot sauce *(I just dumped it in, big problem?)*, stirring until the sauce thickens. Remove the sauce from the heat. Stir in hot chile oil to taste.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd think that sauce would have a bit of a bite to it.  A lot of acid in the sauce and the only thing to calm it down is a small amount of honey.  Not the typical honey BBQ sauce,   Looks more  like a ceviche


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 19, 2011)

It's reminding me of a sweet and sour sauce that is heavy on the sour.

I wonder if it would be better with less lime, and more honey.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 19, 2011)

That's where I would go.   I can't see a reason to cook it a long time after the shallots and garlic are clear.  Everything going into the sauce is pretty much ready to eat

Put the cornstarch in a small amount of cold water and stir till smooth.  Whisk into the hot liquids as a thin stream, let cook a minute or two while the liquid thickens.  You may need to practice a bit to find out how much cornstarch is required to get the thickness you want.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2011)

raymo76 said:


> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 
> 4 cloves garlic, pressed
> 
> ...


----------



## eman (Dec 19, 2011)

That almost sounds more like a marinade than a bbq sauce . Whole lot o citrus. Imho , It may benefit w/ some brown sugar added to it.

 Corn starch slurry needs to come to a low boil while being stirred to achieve its maximum thickening ability.


----------



## biaviian (Dec 19, 2011)

Now that's what I call service, JJ!  I may just have to give this recipe a shot.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm with AL and this almost looks like a ceviche with all of that citrus. Now JJ's fixes look an sound better. heck give it a shot.


----------



## venture (Dec 19, 2011)

As usual, I would bet JJ has you right on.  Cornstarch can be a delicate thickener in this type of preparation.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Chef! I'll give that a whirl. I just got done cleaning my utensils so I might give it a whirl tonight or another day this week, but I really appreciate the help!

I know I boiled it too long trying to get it to thicken up. I want to try it on some BB Ribs.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 19, 2011)

You might also cut back the amount of olive oil..... a full 1/4 C is usually way more than I use in any sauce. I usually just use enough to sautee the veg in.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> You might also cut back the amount of olive oil..... a full 1/4 C is usually way more than I use in any sauce. I usually just use enough to sautee the veg in.


Good Call!...I missed that one, 2 Tbs Oil will be plenty...JJ


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 19, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Good Call!...I missed that one!...JJ


Must be that old age catchin up JJ! LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2011)

raymo76 said:


> Thanks Chef! I'll give that a whirl. I just got done cleaning my utensils so I might give it a whirl tonight or another day this week, but I really appreciate the help!
> 
> I know I boiled it too long trying to get it to thicken up. I want to try it on some BB Ribs.


Any time Ray, that what we are all here for...You may find when you refrigerate leftover sauce that it sets up like Jello from the Starch, just warm it over low heat and you will be Golden...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank's saved to evernote.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I got it cooling off now. I think the lime's either need to be cut it half or gone. I did not have any tomato paste on board but I ended up using about 7 ounces or so (roughly half a 15oz can) of tomato sauce. I still added more honey and I used the tablespoon of soy sauce. Overall a lot better. Still has a lil zip to it and I think that's coming from the limes. It's got a nice orange flavor, I'm not sure if I want the honey to be subtle or not. So for now I'm just letting it cool and we'll see how it tastes on some ribs.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 23, 2011)

i'm a little tempted to pour the rest of the tomato sauce in there


----------



## venture (Dec 23, 2011)

With the corn starch in there it could also separate when rewarmed?








Good luck and good smoking.


----------

